# IBS my greatest stuggle...



## derfy (Feb 27, 2011)

My name is fred D. I am 24 years old right now and I found this site through google while I was looking up different medications. I fiqure I'll contribute to this community I have been reading various topics and different posts. It is relieving to know that there are people who have been and who are currently going through the same hell that i have been dealing with. I quess this is the part were I tell you my story it's a bit long but I will try and get to the point. It all started a week before I actually got sick with Ibs like symptoms. On oct 24th 2009 I woke up feeling alittle under the weather and had frequent urination with irritaion. each succesvive day the symptoms got worse till finally I realized I should go to the docs so On oct 29th thurs I went to a walk in clinic and got prescbribed an antibiotic called macrobid I was to take this twice a day for 7 days. came home went on youtube to look for more opinons on the matter all vids advised to try cranberry juice and drink plenty of fluids before even deciding to take antibiotics. I didn't look up possible side effects or what not and thought to myself nothing is going to happen to me and I took the first pill with food then later took the second pill with food. The next day woke up feeling really sick to the stomach didn't do much the whole day but took my daily dose as warrrented. Woke up on saturday feeling even worse and in more abdominal pains but still took my dose. Woke up the next day Nov.1 2009 and threw up for the first time in maybe two years and had terrible stomach pains spent a good part of the morning googling macrobid and found a medical board that had people posting various side effects they are experiencing one of the post I read was a omen to come later in my ordeal. That post said he was still sick with ibs like symptoms for almost a year since taking his one week dosage. At this point I decided to stop taking it that day. I just lied there in pain all day untill about 5:30 pm when my sis called to chat and I told her everything she called a cab and I wentto the hospital 3 or 4 hours later it felt like a lifetime The er doc saw me and palpated my abdomenhe said to ride it out and wrote me a prescription for lotomil.I stayed at my sis place for most of the week I didn't anything for at least 3 days except one baby carrot then on the 3rd day there I took gravol for the pain I was able to get a nights sleep then On Friday of that week I went back home but i still had abdominal tightness but compared to what I experienced I thought I was getting better. I was able to eat foods but had some discomfort then On NOV 17 woke in with terrible nausea and had cold sweats on by body that night as well went to the docs the next day and had blood and urine done was not well the whole month. In early dec went to a walk in clinic and was precribed metacloprimide that made me feel terrible and not so good was on it for 6 days. My blood test was negaitive but they found protien in my urine redid tests nothing found. Had an x ray on dec 31st they found nothing wrong. On jan 27th 2010 my home doc said it's all casued by anxiety and depression and gave me citalopram i could barely tolerate 3 days on that so I stopped. I was not refered to a GI untill July 2010 almost a full year after this started and I had to forcifully ask and request it form my home clinic. I was put on a 3 month waiting list untill october 2010. finally saw him him gave me a proton pump Inhibitor and again this caused alot of pain so I stopped later in oct 2010 I had an endoscopy he found nothing don't know how far or how much he checked if it was just the stomach or small intestine. In mid of nov 2010 I was sent to a nutriotonst by this time I had lost 45 pounds or more I weight 98 we she weighed me. I use to weigh 145 back in september of 2009.This has cost me my friends and family I can't work and or go to school I have no energy I have had plenty of blood work done an ultrasound and a blood test for celiac aswell I was glutten free for months hoping that was the issue. I literally use to eat too much never had an issue with food and never have been this sick for so long. I had to ask late last week to be sent back to the GI agian to see if they can help I have changed my diet since may 2010 more fresh foods I have been doing yoga stretches in the morning and for over two weeks I have been taking vega vegan meal powder. This is the lowest point in my life I am now looking into marijuana tea to see if that helps. Some of the probitic pills I have tried made me feel not so good in days of being on it I should maybe try flaxseed oil also don't know i am at wits end I have read the Bhavagita and now I pray in the morning for relief I was never a religous person before this but I am willing to try to see what happens. Point being this has been the greatest struggle of my short life I don't think I can go on if this is for 10 more years.


----------



## debbie38london (Oct 1, 2010)

your not alone trust me im the same, i struggle every day with mine, i have thought drugs might help me but aint got there yet ibs is so bad ruins your life, i had this since 2000 and the thought of having this forever scares me, what foods are you on and have you tried peppermint tea or prune juice, welcome to ibs forms helps deal with ibs


----------



## derfy (Feb 27, 2011)

My god since 2000? you have been suffering for 11 years wow I hope get better yourself. I will list what I have been eating these past few months and what I have to eat this week.bannas and apples almonds or cashews or peanuts what ever nuts are on sale the week I shop at the chinsese grocery storelettuce and baby carrots bottle water if it's on salesome times canned sardines in fresh watershrimp if it's on salesometimes I by kale or mint leaves and have almonds on themfruit juice if it's on sale.raisnsand other things tooearlier in the month I bought snacks I should not have like pop tarts and rice chripsys and other things didn't eat all of it gave some to my room mate I realised what is the point in being sicker even though for a few mintues of enjoyment is tempting. I was talking with my friend who is vegaterian and he wants to go vegan that's what I am trying to do so this week I have not had much meat or fish at all but at the end of the day the amount of food I can eat should be higher but it's this god damn IBS that is pissing me off. I remeber the first time I saw the GI doc and he said of patients who have had GI infections who never been the same after wards and that they just get better randomnly and he said that could happen to me I was thinking in my mind "So that's it just survive untill my gut or it's flora fixes it's self?


----------



## debbie38london (Oct 1, 2010)

hiya i finf that eating causes me pain and gas so im just surving on water and crakers, as ibs is bad for food, if i get really hungry i have egg on toast but suffer afterwards, yeah 11 yrs of this and it never eases,you seem to be eating fruit and veg lots of water thats good, do you think certain food cause stomach cramps, hopefully maybe one day there be a cure , good luck


----------



## derfy (Feb 27, 2011)

That's the thing I'm not sure looking back in my life the only things that botherd me was ground beef and extemely spicey foods. But I would stay away from them. I find it abit easier to eat later in the day but not too much I have been precribed dicetel started it in december it's very expensive it's cost about $88 dollars Canadian for 100 tablets but I usually get 40 tablets. I am suppose to take them 3 times a day with water and abit of food then I can't lie down for 30 mins. I have noticed a small decrease in pain but not much but it sure beats every other pill I was giving that made me sick. IBS is trully a curse among humanity the sad part is that medically there is nothing wrong not ulcers or visible abnormality that can be seen with dianostic scans it's just how the GI tract sends signals to the brain and how the brain is interperating them that's the worst part about IBS people who don't have can't or won't understand and the medical community doesn't believe that it's serious enough for them to deal with.


----------



## RobbyB (Mar 1, 2011)

debbie38london said:


> hiya i finf that eating causes me pain and gas so im just surving on water and crakers, as ibs is bad for food, if i get really hungry i have egg on toast but suffer afterwards, yeah 11 yrs of this and it never eases,you seem to be eating fruit and veg lots of water thats good, do you think certain food cause stomach cramps, hopefully maybe one day there be a cure , good luck


while I still have random attacks about 3-4 times a year (It still feels like a curse, but compared to 3-4 times a week when i was ~12 it's a bliss)I've been prescribed one medication that really helps for the pain during and after a meal:*Mebeverine*I have to take 2 pills 20 minutes before every meal I eat, but I've reduced it to 0 in the morning, 1 before lunch (just sandwiches) and 2 before any hot meal.normally I suffer through some meals (especially afterwards if it was greasy like french fries) but this medicine has really helped. though I'm bad at remembering to take my pills in time, so sometimes I have to postpone my dinner if i think about it too late.


----------

